# Posted in classifieds...



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=7383497#post7383497


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I can't believe those "toys" are getting so expensive. Wow! Good luck with the sale.:cheers:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Why are you selling?


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Downsizing to 4wheeler

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------

